# When You Realize Your More Than Half Way Done.



## NE GA Pappy

I am sitting in a hotel room, waiting for the clock to circle around to 10am so I can go start a preventative chemo treatment.  I had a port put in today, and slept most of the afternoon, so sleep isn't coming easily.

As I lay in bed, praying and thinking, I began to wonder about the future, and how I had lived my live so far.  I can tell you there are things I think I did extremely well, things I failed at miserably, and things that were so mediocre that it would scare you.   I began to think about my youth and how it was spent, and I realized I just don't have as long on this earth as I already seen.

There is so much more I want to experience and accomplish before this life exchanges for eternity.  I have so much to do.  I am not building a bucket list, but I am taking stock of what I feel important events that I would like to see.

#1, I haven't been as radical for God as I should have been.  I have been a christian for over 45 years, but most of the time it has been a run of the mill, mediocre walk.  I haven't spent enough time studying, enough time praying, and enough time talking to others about what I believe.  

#2, I have 9 grandbabies that I desperately want to see grown, fulfilling the calling in their lives, and being a change agent in this world.  I want to install a love for God and His word early in their lives.

#3,  I need to be a better husband.  Sometimes I take my wife for granted, and don't show her the love and support she deserves.  We had a short courtship, and I proposed to her on our second date.  That was how comfortable she made me feel in our relationship. No other woman could have ever been the soulmate she has been. We have been married over 38 years now, and I need to let her know how much those years have meant to me.

#4,  I need to take better care of myself.  I think I came to the realization that I wasn't invincible at a fairly young age, 23, when my appendix ruptured, and the quack I went to couldn't diagnosis it.  I walked around with a ruptured appendix for over 2 weeks before I found a doctor that had the instinct to diagnosis my problem.  My appendix pointed toward the front of my body, rather than the standard rear facing appendix. That is why I am here today.  It formed a pocket against my abdomen, and  that kept the infection from spreading through my intestines and killing me.  That is a lot for a young man with a 6 month old baby girl to absorb.  

Since then, there have been other issues, but nothing major until I had to have quadruple bypass in 2015.  There were no issues that gave a hint of a problem. I felt weird one day, and had little muscle knots in my left arm.  I went to the hospital, and they told me my heart had gotten out of rhythm.  I got a shot, and in 30 minutes felt great.  They kept me over night for a heart cath, just to make sure everything was ok.  The cath showed blockages of about 40 percent that couldn't be fixed with a stent because of their location, so boom... next day, Pappy was a open heart surgery patient.

I went in April of this year for a routine colonoscopy, and the doctor found a lesion, about the size of a nickel, that they biopsied.  The test results came back inconclusive, so another biopsy was done, that also came back inconclusive.  The doctor said it needed to come out.  I ended up in CTCA in Newnan for scans.  It was determined that I had a T2,N0,M0 tumor.  I went for 28 days of chemo and radiation. Monday thru Friday, for five and a half weeks straight.  8 weeks later, a bowel resection where they took out about a foot of my lower intestine.  The lymph nodes they removed during that surgery showed 3 or 4 positive indications, so now the doctors want a 4 month chemo preventative program to just about half the chances of a re-occorrence of the tumor.  It will be 8 treatments, every other week, where I will be hooked to an infusion pump for 48 hours straight. 

Anyway, as all these thought are being processed in my sleepless mind, I found myself thinking of the future and what it holds.  Regardless, I know my Redeemer lives, and I know where I will spend eternity.  My God is not a god of chance or trial and error.  He is supreme and loves me more than I can even understand.

My biggest disappointment is not living my life as though I could be gone tomorrow. God knows my heart, and I want to do a better job of showing His love to others.  If you feel led, this is the prayer that I would like prayed for me, that I become a radical believer that is not afraid to step out of my comfort zone to reach other for Christ. 

If I can do a better job at this and the things I listed above, my life will have been a success.

When you think of your life, what would you change?  Are you satisfied with the way you have lived it, or what would you change?


----------



## Nicodemus

There are several things I would change if I had the chance. It was when I turned 50 that I realized that I could no longer turn the hourglass of time over again. That was a fair amount of years ago too and now seems like a lifetime ago. Since that day I have really tried to live each day to the fullest, and to try to show those that I care about how much they mean to me. That`s hard to do because I don`t show my feelings much. I do live each day as though it will be my last though.

God Bless you, Pap. I hope you have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## 1eyefishing

We all must play the cards we are dealt as best we see fit when it is time to play them. Looking back, it is easier to see a few things a few things we could have done differently than not to see...
At 59, this is surely the case for me. I am hoping for a another good 20 years.
Confucius said, A man with no regrets has not lived life to the fullest.
Regrets and hindsight are natural. Together they form wisdom.

Congrats to you for becoming old and wise. Not all accomplish this.
Best of luck to you in the future.Respect sent.


----------



## lagrangedave

Well said Pappy, prayers from here.........


----------



## j_seph

Philippians 3:13-14

13 Brethren, I count not myself to have apprehended: but this one thing I do, forgetting those things which are behind, and reaching forth unto those things which are before,

14 I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

The first thing I would say is that you are right where you are, right now, for God's own purpose. He has you and will not let you go. And that is forever!

We all have things we wish we could change yet perhaps it was not meant for us to change but us to 'see' so that our perspective going forward is new.

Living for Christ is simple yet radical at same time as you have pointed out. Loving God with all your heart and loving others fully with an eternal view of God's purpose matters! Plant seed everyday and trust God to make it grow!  Praying your desire is realized!

Life is but a vapor and the eternal will be a glorious forever we cannot imagine! Dream of it daily and bring as many as you can into that dream! And your heavenly Father is always with you!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

This life will be but a blink compared to our eternity with God. It looks like you have the important things figured out. Praying for a good outcome on your treatments Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Yes, i am where God wants me for some reason.  I just hope I am a quick learner so this lesson doesn't have to have extra credit work


----------



## Jack Ryan

There is only today. No yesterday. No tomorrow. They are just concepts, like the fire on a match after it's put out or before it is struck.

Make it what you want it to be.


----------



## speedcop

One thing I love about God's salvation, you dont have to beat yourself up about the past. Not that satan is going to stop trying to bring it up to discourage you, but even satan cant climb that fence. In my opinion you have already started. Just posting your thoughts and ambitions will affect someone's walk with Christ. Thank you for sharing, my prayers for you my friend.


----------



## NUTT

Just reading your post sounds like you are very successful in life. Awesome to know that God is so real in your life that in times of trial as you are in you want to serve Him stronger and harder than ever before. Thanks for the inspiration and I pray for all these things mentioned are fulfilled so that you can continue to bless!


----------



## Artfuldodger

First prayers with you through your recovery. I think like Speedcop said, first and foremost salvation is what God does and not what you have done or can do.
That being said as we ponder our past we often see many things we'd like to do over or be better at. A better Christian, husband, father, and citizen comes to mind. 

There is always room for improvement in our future journey as well.
Maybe from here on out it's a more spiritual journey than a physical one. Maybe it's about forgiving others more, helping others more, and loving others more. That in doing so, we are helping God in that respect. Forgiveness is hard sometimes.

There is more to being radical than just spreading the gospel so to speak. 
It's an easier path to see than to do for sure. Prayers for all of us as well as we get older and closer to being even past halfway there.
I think the older I get the more I wish I had been a better person.
There is a lot of things I'd like to experience and accomplish before I go. 

Also the older I get I don't feel like physical things are as important as my health, family, and friends are.
I tend to get along better with people who have a different appearance or point of view. 
I sense more unity.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I think I'd like to have been a better person for me, not God.

"Just as I am" comes to mind concerning me and God.

But when I look in the mirror I see a man. A man that could never be good enough in the eyes of other men. Men, including myself sees my failures and my weaknesses.

God on the other hand doesn't. He sees only forgiveness.

So for myself, I'd like to improve. Not to add any works to replace what Jesus has done. Hopefully not for my own pride or self worth. 

Maybe just to manifest the fruit of the Spirit.


----------



## mark-7mag

Thanks for sharing this Pappy. A lot of it hit home with me. Continued prayers for you.


----------



## mark-7mag

speedcop said:


> One thing I love about God's salvation, you dont have to beat yourself up about the past. Not that satan is going to stop trying to bring it up to discourage you, but even satan cant climb that fence. friend.



Great post!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Pappy, there are always things I would change, even if I thought I did them perfect the first time around. Things I would say, even though I may have thought I said exactly the right things the first time around. 

It is the way God wired me, programmed me as a human. 

If I had done it all perfectly the first time I wouldn't have been human. It is just the way we are designed. There is no forgiveness to ask for outside of our imperfect God given human nature. We are just to do the best we can at the time and grow to do better as we get older. 

Prayers for your treatment and cure moving forward. 
Mentally and spiritually I have no doubt you are on the right track and have been for much longer than you are giving yourself credit for.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Well, one thing I can tell you guys for sure is chemo ain't for wimps.  I came off the portable pump Sunday around 3pm, and it was Wednesday morning before the fog lifted and I could think a little clearly.

I have found this week that there are more opportunities to let people know that God cares than I ever noticed in the past.  Just normal everyday conversation with people reveals, just like me, they have issues in life that they are struggling to overcome.

A single mom that thinks she is not parenting well because the school called about a behavior problem with her 7 year old boy.  She needed to hear that she was doing a good job, and that it will get better.  I told her so, and that my dependence on God help me thru rough spots. It touched her heart from her own words.

Another guy I know agreed to attend church with me, bring his wife and father-in-law.  They are not church goers now, but were raised in the church. Baptist.  I hope my evangelical church isn't to wild for them.  lol

anyway, thanks for the comment guys.  It is a good thing to share our troubles and hopes.  It is good to know we have moral support and others have traveled this path before us.

God bless, and keep the replies coming.  They are refreshing


----------



## Paymaster

Pappy, thank you for sharing. My Brother is dealing with stage 3 lymphoma and he is now in remission. His attitude has been much like yours. When I read your comments, it was like the discussions he and I have had over the last three years he has dealt with it. You are in my Prayers for a full recover and healing. May God bless and lengthen your days.


----------



## Core Lokt

First off, you will be in my prayers for healing, comfort and support.

Secondly, taking things for granted.... your post was an eye opener for me. All of it. I take way too many things for granted. My wife for one. Thank you for your post and God Bless brother.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Have you ever had a sleepless night and wondered why?  Well, tonight is one of those for me.  I am sitting here trying to get my thoughts all together and find myself just rejoicing in the blessings that have come my way.  

God has been so good to me.  I can't begin to tell you how many blessings I have received over the years.  I guess the first one is being raised by Godly parents. My mom has always been a strong christian. She was saved right around the time I was born in a Salvation Army meeting.  I don't ever remember any time where she wasn't always an example of how to live a godly life.

I remember when my Dad got saved. I was about 8 years old.  We went to a church as a kind gesture to the pastor. He was the son of the preacher who married my parents.  Well, Dad got saved at that little church, and they still attend there today, lots of different pastors later.

I recall some of the wild things we did in high school, especially with our cars.  It is a miracle I survived it.  But God was kind.  

My appendix ruptured in 1984. It took the doctors 2 weeks to diagnose it after it ruptured.  I should have died.  But God was kind.

When we were building our home, our 1 year old daughter was walking around and fell thru a duct return hole. The only thing 8 ft below was a concrete floor.  There was a 2 in pvc pipe just beside the hole about a foot lower than the floor level.  She caught hold of the pipe, and held on until I was able to get to her and lift her up.  Man.... God was kind.

When my wife was carrying our oldest daughter ( the one who fell in the hole) she had pre eclampcia.  She was in the hospital for 36 days. While she was in labor, her blood pressure went to 200/120.  The docs said she could have a stroke and die at any minute.  But God was kind.

Our second child, a son, was born full term, but terribly small. 4 lbs, 12 oz.  The doctors were afraid of all kinds of problems with him, and worried about his mental health.  He graduated high school in the top 5% of his class, and has an IQ of 136.  God was kind.

Our grand daughter was born with a constriction in her aorta that supplies blood to your legs. They did open heart surgery on her 5 days old.  There has been no issues since then.  Her cardiologist gave us the best news last check up.  Elaina is perfect.  She is 6 now.  God is kind.

So, even though things are not the way I would prefer them right now, I can go back and see God's kindness and mercy displayed in my life.  I write this as a testament to me of His faithfulness thru the years.  There are many other examples I could show, as I am sure you can too.

Lamentations 3:22-23 ESV
22 The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases; his mercies never come to an end; 
23 they are new every morning; great is your faithfulness.

So, I offer this as my praise and testamony.  Thank you God, for your mercy, your grace, and your faithfulness.  I am in awe of you.


----------



## Milkman

Just reading about your troubles Glen. I think all the reflection and gratitude will help you through this. 

God loves us anyhow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milton,  I hope this hasn't come across as a pity me thread.

My mind is far from that.  I am thinking back to a lifetime of adventure and experience where God as proven faithful and loving, even when I was running from Him.


----------



## mattuga

NE GA Pappy said:


> Milton,  I hope this hasn't come across as a pity me thread.
> 
> My mind is far from that.  I am thinking back to a lifetime of adventure and experience where God as proven faithful and loving, even when I was running from Him.



No pity but well worded wisdom that I'm 100% sure some of us needed to hear, thanks for sharing.  Prayers your way sir.


----------



## cramer

Thanks for sharing Pappy. 

You are in my prayers for a speedy recovery and continued success in your mission to share your great faith!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

sometimes the miracles of modern technology.

I was not able to go to church this morning, but I was able to participate in the service. They live stream all the services from the church, then archive them.  I was able to see and listen to the pastor's message while sitting in my recliner.  It was good to be able to feel part of the church even though I couldn't be there.


----------



## plumber_1969

Pappy,
I was adopted as a young child by my mother and father who picked me out of all the other kids in the Salvation Army adoption home. I remind myself daily of how I was chosen and so fortunate to picked by my mother and father. I actually met the young boy next to me in that home years later by pure fate. I wonder all the time why that happened. That young man was killed in a hunting accident years later and I wondered why it wasn't me.

I would not change anything because it has made me the father, grandfather and husband I am today. I absolutely have regrets about my life and things I wish I could have changed. I struggle with organized religion. I do say prayers every night, I pray when I am out hunting or just alone. I just have issues that I am still working through and hopefully when I can resolve these, I will be a better man.

I lost my mother to cancer 9 years ago this month. She was a devout Catholic and died saying her Rosary. She fought cancer for over twenty years and was drinking a beer and eating oysters the week before her passing. I wonder why she decided to pick me all the time. I'm sure after all the grief I gave my parents growing up they probably wished they could have returned me more than a few times. 

Your questions are reflective and the hardest one for me to answer is "are you satisfied"? My persona never allows me to be content or satisfied. I know the things that cause me the greatest regrets are the things that has shaped me today. 

Pappy, although our paths may never cross, I wish you a speedy recovery and I will say a prayer for you my friend. Life is short and fleeting, I wish you many more days and nights with those that you love and need to the most....
Kirk


----------



## Spineyman

If the truth be known, there is a whole world out there that is hurting. that is precisely why Jesus came. He came that we may have life, and that more abundantly!. He came to set the captives free.  The Lord has been impressing upon me to choose life so that I and my children after me may live. He has also wants me to speak life to those who are in contact with me. There are people all over hurting and need to be spoken life to. Pappy, you are exactly where God wants you at this time. Usually when God takes you through something it is for the purpose of ministering to others who are going through it too. there are no lone wolf Christians, He wants us to weep with those who weep, rejoice with those who rejoice, mourn with those who mourn, comfort those who need comfort. God is all you need, and Jesus is your exceeding great reward! Hang in there my brother in Christ!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Spiney,

I know that going thru this has made me really examine my life and my walk with God.  It has drawn me closer to Him and realizing how dependent I am on grace.  There is no doubt I am where God wants me, just as Peter was where God wanted him, locked in a jail cell, yet he still sang out praises to God in the worst of times.  That is my desire, to be grateful even when things aren't going like I would like.  

Just knowing that God is in control and that He loves me even more than I can imagine. More than I can even love my babies and grandbabies.  

Plumber..  My wife and I have adopted 5 children over the years.  My mom asked me why in the world would you go thru all the hoops and hassle?  My answer to her was... Mom, you taught me to care and to nurture.  I remember all the high school kids you let move in to our home growing up.  Kids that had issues at home, or no home.  I am just following your tradition.

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your mom. Thank God I still have mine.  I can't imagine not having her here.  But one day, I won't have to worry about that anymore, for we will be alive forever more.  I have a lot of family I want to see. One in particular is my grandfather.  I lost him in 1979 in an automobile accident.  There was no chance to say goodbye, so I can't wait to say hello.

Continue to work thru your salvation. God has called us all to do that.  Paul said to study to show yourself approved, a worker rightly dividing truth.  The wonderful thing about life is I may not be what I need to be, but I am not what I use to be.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I went to church tonight and was challenged by what our pastor was speaking.  He was reading from Acts 13:1-4 about when Barnabas and Paul were selected and sent to the churches.  Part of the teaching was how much the body of Christ depends on each other, and how we all need accountability partners and spiritual fathers to help hold us to the standards of a christian lifestyle.  

I know it would really have helped me in my walk with Christ if someone would have taken me in and helped mentor me thru some of the rough patches when I was younger.  I wonder how many young men we are losing today because they don't have someone they know has their back, any time of the day or night, and they can depend on not to spread their situation all over the community.  Someone to pray and fast for them, and help them work thru struggles.

I tried to think of someone in my life that I felt that way about, and realized I didn't develop any relationships like that until I was in my mid 50's.  And then it was and is only a couple of relationships.

So, after considering what pastor shared, I am of the opinion that we really are missing the boat as brothers in Christ, to bear one anothers burdens, to share in the victories and joyous times, and support each other in sincere prayer.  How much easier would this life be if we really loved each other enough to truly care?


----------



## Big7

Very rare that I don't have words.

We will be praying for a good recovery!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I am in the middle of the 4th chemo treatment.  When they start the infusion, I am in a recliner with a warm blanket over me. The chemo is cold, and after the first hour or so, it really chills your body.  It is so easy to sleep through most of the first 5 or 6 hours of the infusion, so that is what I did today, now I can't sleep tonight, even after taking 10mg of melatonin.  I dozed off about midnight and woke back up around 1am hurting.  I am ok now, but sleep is evading me again.  The good news is that the chemo is not having near the side effects on me this time.  I went to church last night.  The pastor had sent me a text that he had been thinking about me and praying for me.  He said he wanted to talk with me after church.  

I went up and spoke with him and told him I was driving straight to Newnan for another Chemo in the morning. He reached out and  started praying that I wouldn't suffer the side effects that have plagued me over the first 3 treatments, and they haven't.  Right now, I am thinking clearly instead of being in a chemo induced fog that last for 3 or 4 days.  Thank you Jesus.

On a side note.  We adopted a sibling group of 2, brother and sister over 14 years ago.  They know their birth mother, and have visited with her in the past couple years.  Well, the mother passed away on Tuesday of last week.  It has be a hard road, especially for my daughter.  She has struggled with rejection issues her entire life because of being passed around in the foster care system for 6 years before we were able to adopt her and her brother.  She is not dealing well with the passing of her mother, and is projecting a lot of hurt and anger back at me and her mom.  We are trying to reach out and console her, help her, and just be there for her, but so far her attitude has been she doesn't need anyone or any help.  She has always been very independent and strong willed.  I think it comes from not wanting to get close to people, because she has been hurt so much from the rejection of her birth family when they came to foster care, and the rejection and moving several times while they were in foster care.

Anyway, if God lays it on your heart, I would appreciate prayers for my children for peace and being willing to work thru the pain of losing their birth mother.  Also prayers for my wife and I to be able to share with them Gods love in a manner that they will accept.  Right now, they are mad at the world and everything in it.  I understand that.  I just want to be available to help when they reach out for the help they need.  I need wisdom on exactly what God would say to comfort them and help them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

When it rains, it pours.  I remember the commercials for the Morton Salt company with the little girl and the umbrella, but as I age, the motto has more meaning than when I was a child.

My dad just called and said that my uncle Steve Smith passed away.  He was only 3 months older than I, and we grew up more like brothers or cousins than uncle and nephew.  We shared a lot of the same interests.  Hunting, fishing, driving trucks, and eating good food.  

One thing we did not share is cigarettes. Steve smoked for years. I don't know if he was smoking before he went into the service, or picked it up there, but since our late teens, he was a smoker.  We found out 2 weeks ago that he had stage 4 lung cancer, after being treated for weeks for bronchitis and then pneumonia.  Steve finally got to a doctor that ran some test and found the cancer.  Today, all the fluid retention and such overloaded his heart, and Steve died of a heart attack.

So, here I am fighting colon cancer, 2 of my adopted children lost their birth mom last week, and now I have lost my close uncle.  When it rains, it pours.  

But through it all, God is good. His mercies are renewed every morning.  I don't know how people who don't believe in God and have a personal relationship with Him contend with life.  I am not strong enough to handle it on my own.  

Prayers for our family are certainly appreciated.  

Words are hard right now.


----------



## Milkman

I just prayed for you and your family again. Keep the faith.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Thank you Milkman.  

We are going to be ok once we quit bouncing around in this storm we are experiencing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

well, we are done with 5 treatments now, and things are getting a little easier with them. The doc changed one of my chemo drugs to 1/2 dose because the side effects were still present 2 weeks later. It is called oxiplatin and the cause of the burning feeling in my hands and feet when exposed to cold.  I am doing better with that side effect now, but I did go and pull some onions from the garden, and the cold plants burned my hands.

I don't know if anyone else is learning from my experience, but I sure am.  I was listening to the radio the other day, and heard a song called 'My Story'.  It says if I told you my story you would here of unfailing love, undying faith, and a life lived, but not mine.   It made me wonder just how much of a reflection of Christ I am in this world, and how others view my life.  

I was thinking about Billy Graham this week also.   A man who lived and preached Christ for many many years, and the impact he made by taking a stand.  I listened to parts of some messages he preached and realized Billy wasn't some great orator, or someone who just oozed out personality, but he was a humble man who had a message, and spoke that message whenever he got the chance.

I am convinced that is what God expects from us.  To tell our story, to stay on message, and to take every chance to do so.  I hope He finds me doing just that for Him.  

God bless, and keep telling your story too.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Big Daddy Weave has some great songs and 'My Story' is certainly one of them.  A couple of other good ones to check out are 'Overwhelmed' and 'Redeemed'.

But just like the band who is telling their story through song, you are telling your story through your experience. That is our story, not our life, but our life in Christ.  You are exactly where God wanted you, not that he wanted your pain and your struggle, but that He wanted Christ to shine in you!  And so He has!

You now are asking the question God wanted you to ask all along, "Am I a reflection of Christ?"  It is good to self-evaluate and ask that but now God has made you into a carrier of His simple message. Carry it with a pure heart that says, 'Lord, just let me live you today!"

May God richly bless you with His presence!

1 Peter 1
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time. 6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

6 down now.  The last one was pretty hard on me.  But I have really examined what I am eating, and when I cut out and sugar, I feel totally different and a lot of the daily pain has gone away.  I was eating a couple Oreos or maybe an ice cream cone at night and I quit that on last Monday.  I have felt much better since that time.  I am watching carb intake also, so maybe that helps.

anyway... God is good.  His mercies are new every morning, and He delights in His children.


----------



## Silver Britches

Prayers sent for you and your family, NE GA Pappy.

You hang in there and get better, brother!

Bless y'all!


----------



## rebel bruiser

Prayers For You Friend--A Good Read !!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I head back to Newnan tonight for the last treatment.  It has been a roller coaster of a ride.  Some days you wonder if it was the right choice, and some days you are OK with it.  I guess it depends on your thought process on that day and how much pain you are going thru.  All I can tell you guys for sure it I am glad to be coming to the end of this road and looking forward to a little rest and relaxation.

To top it all off, while I have been going thru the chemo treatments, we have had a multitude of family and friends pass away.  It makes me realize just how precious life really is, and how fleeting it can be also.  My Uncle passed away from lung cancer, my daughter's high school running coach passed away.  We were pretty close. I traveled with him for 4 years while my daughter was running x-country. My close friend and care pastor passed away, my ex-sister in law passed away last week, and my cousin passed away on Tuesday of this week.  

There are so many memories tied up with these people, and a bunch of regrets too.  Don't miss a chance to love on the people close to you, and spend time with them.  After all, the things you value are the things you spend time with.

God bless


----------



## Spineyman

NE GA Pappy said:


> I head back to Newnan tonight for the last treatment.  It has been a roller coaster of a ride.  Some days you wonder if it was the right choice, and some days you are OK with it.  I guess it depends on your thought process on that day and how much pain you are going thru.  All I can tell you guys for sure it I am glad to be coming to the end of this road and looking forward to a little rest and relaxation.
> 
> To top it all off, while I have been going thru the chemo treatments, we have had a multitude of family and friends pass away.  It makes me realize just how precious life really is, and how fleeting it can be also.  My Uncle passed away from lung cancer, my daughter's high school running coach passed away.  We were pretty close. I traveled with him for 4 years while my daughter was running x-country. My close friend and care pastor passed away, my ex-sister in law passed away last week, and my cousin passed away on Tuesday of this week.
> 
> There are so many memories tied up with these people, and a bunch of regrets too.  Don't miss a chance to love on the people close to you, and spend time with them.  After all, the things you value are the things you spend time with.
> 
> God bless



Glad to hear the harsh treatments are almost over, and there is light at the end of the tunnel. It is at our lowest times that we allow God to be God. We let go and He takes over. That is why He came for us anyway is to be a Father to us and carry us through our trials afflictions and distresses. He is our Rock and our Fortress, and our strong Defense, He is our Shield and our Buckler, and He delights when we run to Him and say Abba, Father. Literally meaning Daddy! He is the refiners fire and the fullers soap, look to Him and be radiant unashamed. The Lord bless you in this last treatment and cover you under the shadow of His wing!


----------



## lagrangedave

Continuing prayers brother........


----------



## NE GA Pappy

these deaths that are close to our family is getting crazy.  Last week my ex sister in law passed away. She was a main line drug user, so it wasn't unexpected that some day soon she would pass away. She got an infection from having her shack up boyfriend inject drugs behind her knee.  All the arteries in her arms and legs had collapsed and that was the only place she could inject, and she couldn't reach it.  Anyway, the infection destroyed a valve in her heart, and she passed away.  Her youngest son had to take on the responsibility of burying his mom, and arranging for his older brother to be transferred from Coweta prison to the funeral.  He had to pay the deputy's pay and mileage both ways so his sorry thiefing brother could be at his mom's funeral.
This is a great example of how illegal drug use affects the innocent.

Then Wednesday evening my cousin Tim Lewis passed away.  He had been in bad health, and in the hospital for the pass 2 weeks.  His kidneys shutdown and they had him on 24 hour dialysis, but it wasn't working.  He passed away within 2 hours of pulling the machines.  God bless.  His funeral was today.  I couldn't be there because of getting the chemo today.  There is only one brother left on that branch of the family, out of 5 brothers.

The Bible says it is appointed to man once to die, and after this, the judgement.  All this death reminds me of just how fragile that human life is.  Guys, it pays to make sure you are right with God.  Death is not a respecter of plans, dates or times.  When it comes, you will go.  Please make sure you are right with God.

As my Granny always asked me when I was ready to leave her house after a visit....

'Son, are you living right?'


----------

